# Show me your Quest 2 WiFi speed test!



## xkm1948 (Sep 20, 2021)

Although Oculus show their Quest 2 are WiFi6, I am coming to doubt that quite a lot. Been doing the speed test through the Quest 2 built in browser. So far I have never seen the speed goes over 500Mbps even right next to my WiFi6 router with a dedicated 160MHz 5Ghz band.

Let's see your results for your quest 2. Very curious to see if Oculus has been lying about WiFI6 capability of their Quest 2.

My quest 2 screenshot









For comparison here is my desktop with WiFi6 connected to the same channel


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 20, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> So far I have never seen the speed goes over 500Mbps even right next to my WiFi6 router with a dedicated 160MHz 5Ghz band.


WiFi6 alone doesn't tell you the whole story.  How many antennas does the device have? Are the embedded antennas getting as good of a signal as the nice set of external antennas on your desktop? Remember WiFi6 speed drops off very quickly as the signal strength drops.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 20, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> WiFi6 alone doesn't tell you the whole story.  How many antennas does the device have? Are the embedded antennas getting as good of a signal as the nice set of external antennas on your desktop? Remember WiFi6 speed drops off very quickly as the signal strength drops.



Quest 2 is right next to my WIFI6 router. No idea about antenna setup in the HMD.

Router is at first floor, physically right next to the HMD

Desktop WIFI6 client is on the 2nd floor furthest spot from the router running Intel AX200


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm fairly sure I read something from Oculus say while it does have wifi6 it's not using it's full speed to save battery. I know for a fact VD doesn't use wifi6 to connect to PCVR. VD caps out at 150mb but it's because Oculus limits it for battery.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 25, 2021)

After a OS update today, my DL / UL speed increased to 550/500. Very consistent. I did report to Oculus about the WiFi6 speed 2 weeks ago. Hmmmmm


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 25, 2021)

Quest is using 1x1 your AX200 is 2x2


----------



## cyellowan (May 7, 2022)

This means that in my situation, i might as well get a new router and just use wifi instead for my headset? Currently struggling with only 330 or 360mbps with cable to my PC so far. Now that's to my PC, not internet. Only got 100/100 here but don't need much more for online stuff.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 9, 2022)

cyellowan said:


> This means that in my situation, i might as well get a new router and just use wifi instead for my headset? Currently struggling with only 330 or 360mbps with cable to my PC so far. Now that's to my PC, not internet. Only got 100/100 here but don't need much more for online stuff.



Yea, it's been reported that currently wifi is better than the cable options. Just wondering do you use the official cable or a 3rd party cable? The official cable is a fiber optic cable were most of the 3rd party cables are just standard usb cables. I did see that Kiwi has a fiber optic cable now for 59 dollars USD, but I would just upgrade your router like you said. Sadlyitsbradly just found a string in one of the updates that has a dedicated wireless adapter for the Quest 2, but who knows when they will announce it if it's still a thing.


----------

